# New Enclosure



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi all, so Im most of the way through building a new enclosure to replace the small one. Its 830(w)x1460(h)x600(d) plus two draws on runners under it making it 1830(h). Its all 16mm melamine, brown woodstain colour on the outside and painted with a green textured water based paint on the inside. The doors are 6mm glass sliding but not installed yet. So far I have two platforms inside, two 150mmx98mm air vents at the top and four 28mm round vents at the bottom (two on each side and Im looking at hides and pvc piping etc at the moment. Im going to have two ceramic heat lamps wired to a thermostat. Ill try and put some pics up later today. So far it looks amazing and has cost bugger all. Anyway I have a few questions...

How many watts would I likely need for the ceramics?

I have two halogen downlights in the shed, they can be wired to a dimmer and I was thinking about using them as daytime lights, has anyone done this before? Is it suitable?

Is there anything else Im missing?


----------



## Virides (Apr 8, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> Is there anything else Im missing?


 
Our Sliding finger grips for your glass panels 

www.virides.com.au/Products


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

Not the best pics as I used a phone, doesnt look that good yet without decorations but getting there, Ill post more later when I put downlights in. Might have to consider those handles.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 8, 2011)

looks good thus far.
im bought a 80watt radiator instead of a ceramic bulb from sponsor "ProHerp" .
who is the future resident?


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

How much are the radiators? Its for a jungle Im picking up soon, I have a small enclosure but decided to build a big one. I have a fair bit to do still but thought Id start putting pics up now.


----------



## Rattler (Apr 8, 2011)

twitch have a look at proherp's site: Heating
that way you will see how much :]


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I checked it out mate, ordering one tomorrow, cheers.


----------

